# مضخة الماء Water Pump نظري وفيديو



## سمير شربك (25 أكتوبر 2010)

مضخة الماء Water Pump نظري وفيديو :
وجدت من المفيد اطلاع أخوتي المهندسين والفنيين على شرح عن مضخة الماء في السياره 
علي انال الرضى من الجميع 
المضخة و هي شئ رئيسي ومهم في نظام التبريد حيث تقوم المضخة كماهو مبين من اسمها تضخ 
الماء الى الراديتر ليبرد وبما ان الدائرة مغلقة يتم دخول الماء الى 
الراديتر وهو مبادل حراري هوائي لتخريج الحرارة ومن ثم يذهب 
الى مجاري وجيوب المحرك بين الاسطوانات وبعض المجاري عند 
رأس غرف الاحتراق والأجناب ليأخذ معه الحرارة المرتفعة جدا التي 

تتولد نتيجه ضغط وانفجارات كبيرة التي تحدثها الطاقة الحركية التي 
تحرك وتدور المحرك بهذه القوة الرهيبة ويحتاج المحرك الى طاقة متوازيه مع حركته 
وكلما زاد دوران المحرك يحتاج الى طاقة قويه لتبريد 

والباقي يتبع بالمرفق

كما اعرض عليكم فيديو توضيحي عن عمل مضخة الماء في السياره Water Pump
بالرابط التالي :
http://www.4shared.com/video/15xx4ini/Water_pump_theory_video.html

مع طلبي الدعاء لنا بالتوفيق


----------



## العقاب الهرم (25 أكتوبر 2010)

اخى الحبيب سمير
اشكرك على ما تقدم من مواضيع لاخوانك
سائلا المولى ان يجعلها فى موازين حسناتك
وبانتظار جديدكم


----------



## ابو ربحي (25 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي سمير على هذه المواضيع الرائعة والهادفة والتي تهم كل مهندس وفني في مجال السيارات
جاري تنزيل الملف والفيديو
جزاك الله كل خير اخي الغالي


----------



## سمير شربك (26 أكتوبر 2010)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> اخى الحبيب سمير
> اشكرك على ما تقدم من مواضيع لاخوانك
> سائلا المولى ان يجعلها فى موازين حسناتك
> وبانتظار جديدكم


أخي الحبيب العقاب 
شكرا لكلامك الجميل بحقي 
أنت اللأساس في الملتقى لما تقدمه من علم ومعرفه 
تقبل محبتي


----------



## سمير شربك (26 أكتوبر 2010)

ابو ربحي قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي سمير على هذه المواضيع الرائعة والهادفة والتي تهم كل مهندس وفني في مجال السيارات
> جاري تنزيل الملف والفيديو
> جزاك الله كل خير اخي الغالي


شكرا لك أخي ابو ربحي 
تميزك واضح في القسم وشكرا لمواضيعك القيمة ونستفيد من خبرتك 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## eldooood97 (7 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا ياباش


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (10 أغسطس 2011)

شكرأ لك اخي سمير موضوع مهم جدآ يمكن لكثير من اخواننا الاعضاء الاستفادة منه


----------



## mad_yugi88 (11 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر يا هندسه


----------

